# A glimpse of post-SHTF... in Texas



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, the waters are still rising. People are trying to evacuate from Houston now that they realize things are a bit worse than they were lead to believe(sarcasm).
The "Cajun Navy" has started in to help out with rescue efforts.
They've saved numerous people already.

And now...

Cajun Navy members met with gunfire by apparent looters in Texas, group says

Shooting at the rescuers. This is what people become when they are under immense pressure, or just feel like the law isn't anywhere around.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is, and always will be snakes lying in the grass waiting for their chance, every state has them, however there are also very good men and women trying to help out in anyway they can, happily, every state has them too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I guess now the rescuers need to be armed while helping. This is sad. But I'm quite sure that there would be some officials confiscating firearms just like in LA.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> So I guess now the rescuers need to be armed while helping. This is sad. But I'm quite sure that there would be some officials confiscating firearms just like in LA.


 I did see a report that the cops are searching people before allowing them into shelters. Gun free zone.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have seen that gun free zone and searching them as well. I cant say that I blame them for that. You get that many people tempers are going to flare and you dont want a bunch of guns there. It would only take on person to know that you have a gun and steal it. I hate it for the people down there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I did see a report that the cops are searching people before allowing them into shelters. Gun free zone.


no problem if the shelter is under control and being policed - at Katrina SuperDome a gun was all that stood between the roving theft/rape gangs and you ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> So I guess now the rescuers need to be armed while helping. This is sad. But I'm quite sure that there would be some officials confiscating firearms just like in LA.


the black looting gangs are now playing pirates - get ahold of a simple boat and just keep boatjacking the better boats .... all kinds of violence going on - now hitting the unflooded areas posing as gooberment officials .... going around using chainsaws to get thru front doors .... going to a shoot first condition in some areas .....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Time to give live ammo to the national guard and issue orders to shoot looters on sight.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Time to give live ammo to the national guard and issue orders to shoot looters on sight.


That's exactly what my wife and I were discussing last night.maybe they are not telling but,I betcha some of the members of the cajun navy are well armed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You know the old saying...






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> That's exactly what my wife and I were discussing last night.maybe they are not telling but,I betcha some of the members of the cajun navy are well armed.


Agree I would be very surprised if they were not. Many operate their boats in alligator heaven or in coastal waters I suspect they might have some stainless steel short shot guns in a water proof case that lives on the boat.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

As to looting - if you have a store that is partially flooded with more water coming you got neighbors who have not eaten in a couple days is it really looting to feed people? 

Wading thru flood water to grab someones big screen TV I agree that would be looting. Stealing money. Taking things from people who are standing right their -all looting. 

Your neighbor is out of town and you use his boat to save some lives - you borrowed it by cutting a chain after removing a lock on the garage door. That is doing what you got to do. What you should be doing. 


I would think there is some looting going on but for now I would use whatever staff I had to save lives and not be going after looters for a couple days. Now armed robbers those I would arrest as soon as found.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Time to give live ammo to the national guard and issue orders to shoot looters on sight.


Thought looters could already be shot in Texas


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> Thought looters could already be shot in Texas


I hope this is true. It's hard to forgive your enemies when they're shooting at you first.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Zane said:


> I hope this is true. It's hard to forgive your enemies when they're shooting at you first.


Eh. Forgive them after you end the threat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> the black looting gangs are now playing pirates - get ahold of a simple boat and just keep boatjacking the better boats .... all kinds of violence going on - now hitting the unflooded areas posing as gooberment officials .... going around using chainsaws to get thru front doors .... going to a shoot first condition in some areas .....


Sounds like a lot of "gator/snapper turtle" bait posing as pirates. I bet most of them can't swim either, too bad.

I hope Kauboy is far enough away and/or safe in his location. Keep us posted on what MSM don't want us to hear.

Watch out for drinking water, municipal stuff should not be trusted or most wells until water goes back down for a while.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> As to looting - if you have a store that is partially flooded with more water coming you got neighbors who have not eaten in a couple days is it really looting to feed people?
> 
> Wading thru flood water to grab someones big screen TV I agree that would be looting. Stealing money. Taking things from people who are standing right their -all looting.
> 
> ...


Taking something that's not yours is stealing. The end


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Thought looters could already be shot in Texas


The owner can shoot a looter, since they are stealing property.
Random folks would be risking criminal charges if they started shooting at looters running out of a store.



Mad Trapper said:


> Sounds like a lot of "gator/snapper turtle" bait posing as pirates. I bet most of them can't swim either, too bad.
> 
> I hope Kauboy is far enough away and/or safe in his location. Keep us posted on what MSM don't want us to hear.
> 
> Watch out for drinking water, municipal stuff should not be trusted or most wells until water goes back down for a while.


From my location, I'm safe and sound up in DFW.
We're expecting the rain to move up here, but I think our maximum expected is 4 inches, and that's doubtful.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for posting that. 

I can't believe this is what has happened to our society. It is an eye opening experience. I guess I was just completely naïve. But, I'm not anymore. That adds a level of complication I would rather not experience but appears to be likely in the event SHTF.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

In non-violent news but still disheartening, people are standing in line for hours outside of grocery stores (which have no power and can only sell canned goods/non-perishables) because they don't have anything to eat at home. 

Sigh.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Stay Dry Kauboy.
Sorry, but I think "borrowing" someones shit is stealing. People aren't "dying" of hunger, its been a few days, and Im sure there are stranded and hungry and thirsty folks, and I have compassion for those who cant help themselves, but it wasn't an earthquake, it was predicted. 
Opening a locked garage, and cutting a chain off a boat, would not be acceptable. Maybe the owner is walking home, to go do exactly what you described doing, and you just borrowed his stuff.
A flooded store, same story. Not my stuff to decide, and, not my call to make, especially in flood area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> So I guess now the rescuers need to be armed while helping. This is sad. But I'm quite sure that there would be some officials confiscating firearms just like in LA.


 That would not go over very well in Texas. major difference in Texas and LA. Sheep one one side cattle on the other.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Time to give live ammo to the national guard and issue orders to shoot looters on sight.


highly doubt everyone is even getting a firearm issued to them - especially a rifle - time to bring your own personal snake killer along ....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Thought looters could already be shot in Texas


Under certain situations,yes.like our castle law (Michigan)you can only defend yourself or family in the event of a deadly force situation.not for people stealing your stuff.in Martial law I would think so.but I don't believe ANY state would declare martial law for a weather situation.not in these days anyway.

But,digging further,I found this from 2011 while browsing.....https://lawofselfdefense.com/statute/texas-sec-9-42-deadly-force-to-protect-property/

Interesting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> As to looting - if you have a store that is partially flooded with more water coming you got neighbors who have not eaten in a couple days is it really looting to feed people?
> 
> Wading thru flood water to grab someones big screen TV I agree that would be looting. Stealing money. Taking things from people who are standing right their -all looting.
> 
> ...


That kind a thinking ...... will get ya ass shot in Texas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> As to looting - if you have a store that is partially flooded with more water coming you got neighbors who have not eaten in a couple days is it really looting to feed people?
> 
> Wading thru flood water to grab someones big screen TV I agree that would be looting. Stealing money. Taking things from people who are standing right their -all looting.
> 
> ...


So this guy was ok to break into another persons' home?

Texas man shot trying to break into home during Hurricane Harvey - NY Daily News

But maybe these are ok?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

People don't change their MO just because the weather has changed. During hurricane Ike I was with the Red Cross in San Antonio. We housed and fed 7000 people at a time there and yes the police set up shop there as well. Thank goodness for that. Criminals don't stop being criminals just because of a hurricane. In fact as we know they take advantage of every opportunity. I was there for 2 weeks and saw several arrests. The National Guard had a presence there as well. God bless them as well. Anyway to all you Texas folks you are in my thoughts and prayers here in raining (but nothing like you got) Ohio.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> As to looting - if you have a store that is partially flooded with more water coming you got neighbors who have not eaten in a couple days is it really looting to feed people?
> 
> Wading thru flood water to grab someones big screen TV I agree that would be looting. Stealing money. Taking things from people who are standing right their -all looting.
> 
> ...


Break into my "flooded" store and justify it because it is taking on more water, just to "steal" my goods, or "borrow" my boat by cutting the chain after removing the lock on my garage and I'll end your miserable thieving life quite possibly using the well practiced Mozambique Drill.

This, I shit you not!


----------

